# Commelinaceae sp. ‘Green Mini Bamboo’ - Floscopa cf. scandens



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello,
i added important article on my site www.rareaquaticplants.com: Hypothesis on the correct nomenclature of Commelinacea sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scadens

you can see it here: http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...oscopa-cf-scadens&catid=45:article&Itemid=188

*Many thanks to Roberto Pellegrini and Giovanni Bubici.*

Massimo Iannella.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Commelinacea sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scadens*

Very nice! Is it possible to make a specimen? The ID looks promising.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Commelinacea sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scadens*

Hello Massimo,
fine informative article, thanks for the translation!
Little correction: Floscopa cf. sca*n*dens
In the botanical garden Göttingen it's flowering in a greenhouse since November and has already developed some seeds. During the last year from spring to autumn it thrived but didn't flower. Therefore I believe that this Floscopa aka Commelinaceae sp. 'Green' only flowers under short day conditions. Is it the same with Your plant?

@Cavan: I've made specimens from the Floscopa. (that reminds me I didn't yet manage to send away the Clinopodium specimen...)

-Heiko


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Commelinacea sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scadens*

Hi Heiko,
you have reason, i did an error to traslation, In Italian article name is correct F. scandens, i don't understand.... 
thanks for suggest 

My plants live in a tank from two years about, light is eight hours length.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Commelinaceae sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scandens*

Hi Massimo,


> My plants live in a tank from two years about, light is eight hours length.


OK, short day, too!
As the true Floscopa scandens is widespread in SE Asia, one could collect this species there and cultivate together with the cf. scandens for comparison. In the Flora of China (efloras.org) there are only F. scandens and F. yunnanensis, the latter is clearly distinct from cf. scandens. I don't know if further species occur in Asia except China. Who knows where F. cf. scandens was collected.

The Floscopa cf. scandens grew well in normal pot soil, medium moist, drained, not wet, on the windowsill in my flat.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Commelinaceae sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scandens*

Hi Heiko,
i grow it in greenhouse also, need low-medium parameter in tank, attention Fe concentration because leaves turn fastly yellow.


----------



## robypellegrini (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Commelinaceae sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scandens*

Hi to everybody, 
I'm Roberto Pellegrini, the author of the text about _Floscopa_ cf. _scandens_.
I have based this hypothesis of a preliminary identification examining Massimo Iannella's photos and a live specimen. Then, I have compared this observations with an asian book of aquarium plants and some botanical descriptions.

Now, I wait for your and other experts' authoritative opinions.

In winter I grow this specimen, a clone of Massimo's plant, in a cold greenhouse, totally emersed and with the pot manteined wet. My plants haven't flowering, yet.

Roberto


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe that the ID is most likely correct, and as I told Massimo, I showed the photos to a specialist in _Commelinaceae_ and he thinks so as well. A good specimen is really needed for a positive ID. Specimens of plants from this family can be pretty tricky to make, but I can probably help if necessary. Massimo's specimens have been excellent in the past, so I think it can be done.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Commelinaceae sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scandens*

Hello Cavan,
Roberto Pellegrini is very expert Italian Botanic friend, he contributes in many articles on my site: a great hobbist, he grows a loto fo species in emersed culture outdoor.

Cavan, but you need pressed F. cf. scandens?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, I do.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Commelinaceae sp. 'Green Mini Bamboo' - Floscopa cf. scandens*

ok,
when plant will be ready i'll send to you.


----------

